# Unbelievable misinformation from Uber



## Tucson Uber Partner (Jun 9, 2015)

Okay, maybe at this point it really is believable. But I just received an email from Uber touting the success of rate cuts in Tucson with this graphic:








They have compared three weeks in January with three weeks in February. February is the absolute busiest month in Tucson. Especially notable is that there is an annual Gem & Mineral show which brings in over 55,000 visitors to the area during February.

The proper way to make the comparison is year over year -- compare the same three weeks in 2016 to those in 2015. Furthermore, I would like to see this same graph with only 2015 data -- because its quite possible that the growth in 2015 was greater than 20% because at the higher fares, more business would have meant more earnings.

Getting a bit tired of this BS and nobody will challenge them -- too bad we don't have a functioning press anymore.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tucson Uber Partner said:


> Okay, maybe at this point it really is believable. But I just received an email from Uber touting the success of rate cuts in Tucson with this graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very good observation of a meaningless propaganda claim. One could argue that the rate cuts limited revenue growth to only 20% - if they had not slashed prices then revenue growth for drivers would have been even higher. Without any control data, no conclusion whatsoever about what caused this 20% revenue increase can be made.

That's assuming a 20% increase actually happened. I call bullshit - Uber's claimed revenue increases are always a nice and convenient round multiple of 10. 10%, 20%, 30% etc. Never 16%, or 22%.

And no mention of how ride volume increased, thereby allowing the driver expense increase to be estimated.

Total bollocks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tucson Uber Partner said:


> Okay, maybe at this point it really is believable. But I just received an email from Uber touting the success of rate cuts in Tucson with this graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that arrow supposedly representing the increase in revenue, LOL; it's on a much steeper slope upwards than the actual slope between the bars.

What a bunch of jokers!


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

As soon as I saw a graph I fell asleep......lol


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Just like Ubers graph that ratings are increased on uber pool trips over regular uberx. Lololol


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Next up - Uber's graph showing that the moon is made of cheese.


----------



## greppipietro (Mar 7, 2016)

Tucson Uber Partner said:


> Okay, maybe at this point it really is believable. But I just received an email from Uber touting the success of rate cuts in Tucson with this graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of functioning press you had before?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Of course they cherry pick and manipulate the data to their advantage. 

It's probably a single hour 3 weeks apart. 

Given enough data and a little creativity they can pretty much back up any statement.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Next up, Uber will convince you that the earth is flat.


----------



## Tucson Uber Partner (Jun 9, 2015)

greppipietro said:


> what kind of functioning press you had before?


The free press (newspapers, etc) has a United States Constitutional responsibility to help protect citizens from misinformation. They used to have the ability to contest such bogus claims by organizations. But that is rarely done anymore because they don't have the financial ability to support themselves. We should all be worried about this and it goes to show that the example I provided above is just a symptom of a much larger problem (one for which this forum is not the place to deal with).


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> And that arrow supposedly representing the increase in revenue, LOL; it's on a much steeper slope upwards than the actual slope between the bars.
> 
> What a bunch of jokers!


Using Uber's reasoning if they drop the rates to ZERO all the drivers would be gazillionaires!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Next up, Uber will convince you that the earth is flat.


Of course it's flat! And lower fares equals more money already...sheesh!!


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> Just like Ubers graph that ratings are increased on uber pool trips over regular uberx. Lololol


Never heard that BS before,can't stop laughing ,Do you still have the graph?
But Ive seen graph which states ,ratings are increase on surge rides over none surge.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Maybe that graph represents how much they are growing, it says "partner" earnings not driver earnings. Pretty sure Travis means his real partners. Drivers were never partners.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

Life changing money driving for uber might be accurate if you left your 35k a year job and bought a 15k car to drive for uber and then got your earnings cut by 25% and your expenses increased as you have to drive farther to get fares. I predict by this time next year a decent amount of people with declare bankruptcy or have cars repossessed due to their commitment to uber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Next up - Uber's graph showing that the moon is made of cheese.


POST # 6/Lord Summerisle: Thankfully
I allowed a few
minutes to pass, allowing me to Fully
Enjoy the Afterglow of the H-h-heartiest
CH-CH-CHORTLE, yet...in 2016.
Thank You, Sir !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to be stocking up on popcorn come June. I wonder if any of the trials will be on C-SPAN?


----------

